# Leichtes Echo einer Acoustic-Live-Aufnahme minimieren?



## josDesign (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo TUTs!

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. 
Ich habe von einer kleinen Band einen Sampler bekommen auf denen sie eine Liveaufnahme gespeichert haben. Gitarren & Stimmen.

Nun soll ich die Homepage erstellen und eben als HG-Musik verwenden. Nur ist ein leichtes Echo zu hören. Wie kann ich das minimieren?

Ich habe Wavelab zuhause. Mein Nachbar hätte Soundforge 7

Kann ich denn mit einer diesen Anwendungen das so "hinbiegen"?

Wenn ja, mit welchen Effekten?

LieGrü
jos


----------



## laCrizz (11. Juni 2005)

Ist es mehr ein Hall, weil ihr in einem großem Raum aufgenommen habt oder eine echte Verzögerung? Wenns n Hall ist würd ich nen Compressor drüberlaufen lassen (hat bei mir bei Vocalaufnahmen immer ganz gut geholfen, weil großer Raum) und bei einem Echo würd ichs mit ner Art NoiseGate oder so probieren (oder AutoGate)....
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen  ;-)


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2005)

Nen Compressor würd ich nicht nehmen, da damit das gesamte Signal zusammenkomprimiert
wird und somit die leiseren Signale - also der Hall - lauter werden.
Damit wird das Signal matschiger, weil der Hall mehr in den Vordergrund rückt.
Das gegensätzliche Pendant, ein Expander käme da schon näher.
Damit verstärkt man Signale im oberen dB-Bereich ( mehr Dynamik, somit enfernt sich der
Hallanteil vom Hauptklang), danach vielleicht mit dem NoiseGate rüber, aber vorsichtig..

ABER : Wenn es eine Gruppenaufnahme ist, gibt es kaum Aussichten auf Erfolg, da die
Nebengeräusche(Echo/Hall) unter dem eigentliche Klangteppich liegen, ergo wirst Du ihn
nicht weg bekommen.

Ein Echo ist mathematisch gesehen leicht rauszurechnen
Das Originalsignal um die Delayzeit phasenverschoben von sich selbst abziehen.
Aber die Realität ist leider viel komplexer ( Phasenverschiebung,Echo mit Hallresten etc.)
als die Mathematik.

Ich glaube, viel wirst Du nicht ausrichten können.
Expander, NoiseReduction-Filter,NoiseGate könnten helfen.

mfg chmee


----------

